# Grouse Numbers



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

We hunt down south, Logan and McIntosh Counties. In sept we didnt see anywhere the #'s of birds that we should. We are talking a fraction. What happened. Where are all the birds? did disease get em, insecticides, predators, spring wether???????? We will be back out later in the year and wondering if we should waste our time on grouse


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

best in central or west that have very good number for grouse


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

went in the Ellendale area for pheasants and did good with 1 dog for 6 hunters, and found plenty of grouse too. But I think the further west you go the better..


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My grouse "honey hole" here in the NE was not very good to me this year at all. I think they had a ton of rain this spring and summer. The cover was twice as thick as normal because of all the rain. I don't know if the grouse moved to lighter cover somewhere else or if they experienced a kill because of the wet weather.


----------

